# What formula?



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

At the moment FC gives LO Cow and Gate Comfort as she suffers from constipation and this is suitable from birth to 12 months. LO will be 12 months shortly after moving to us. What formula should we move onto? x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello, 


Could you not just go onto cows milk? My LO was on Cow and Gate Comfort (amazing stuff!) and she has tolerated full fat cows milk really well from 11.5 months. 


Good Luck 


xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are happy LO is getting nutrients through her food then full fat cows milk is fine at 12 months.
Louise
x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree, our LO moved in at 11.5months, FC had just ran out of formula milk, so during intros she started using full fat cows milk and we just continued doing that. Also no need for full sterilisation of bottles after the 12 month stage! makes life a bit easier


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Another cows milk fan here. As loopy said if they are getting their nutrients from food then way hey! Our Hv said the follow on formulas are extremely sweet and help develop a sweet tooth - something in our experience doesn't need any more encouragement to develop!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Forgot to say in fc our our wee man was under a paed for his constipation which carried on when he moved home. Changing to cows milk significantly helped his constipation. Also did you know that for children that are susceptible to constipation that bananas make it worse! I wasn't and wee man used to eat them like mowgli from jungle book - stopping them also helped a great deal.


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Generally your HV should advice but ours said start full fat milk at 12 months which we did a few weeks early as it was pointless buying more formula for two weeks  had no issues with changing onto it good luck and congratulations on your lo x our HV said it is a waste of money buying follow on milk so just went with full fat milk x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Soooo much cheaper too!


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Also, ....following on from what Flash said about bananas, our little one was given apple sauce (jar) after dinner which is also surprisingly linked to constipation.  Apple juice on the other hand is completely the opposite and can help with constipation.  FC used to give him more apple sauce to try to help things move along but was actually making the situation worse!  An easy mistake, it was news to me too   

Also. I agree with moving on to cows milk   . Cheaper too.  The follow on formulas are (in my opinion!) a marketing ploy and unnecessary.

X


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

We also changed to full fat cows milk at 12 months. She loves it and cheaper and easier! X


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Another one that moved onto full fat cows milk a week before 12mths, also use a baby vitamin liquid as advised by HV but I have many friends that don't bother with one so I don't think its life or death so to speak x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

WP - my HV said I need to give vitamin A and D. I haven't yet as I don't quite get it? Where do you get it from and is it like a liquid? Sorry if I sound thick! X


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Lorella, I use a multi vitamin, if your on any form of benefits / support you can get one from your HV or doctor, I bought one from boots, you can use something like Abidec but I chose 'Vitabotics' Wellbaby infant liquid as it was on 3 for 2 offer so will continue to get this one now, he has 5ml daily but has got fussy about taking meds / vitamins so I mix it each morning with a petis filous and although the colour looks funny he happily eats it after his breakfast 

Have attached a link for you too see it but not sure if it will work...
http://www.boots.com/en/Vitabiotics-Wellbaby-Infant-Liquid-150ml_999102/?cm_mmc=pla-_-google-_-PLAs-_-Boots+Shopping+-+Category+-+Health+and+Pharmacy

/links


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh brilliant! Thanks. It's on her HV health care plan ( order not gone through yet) to give it but haven't got round to it yet. I will have a look in Boots tomorrow. Great idea with the yoghurt x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

No probs, just to let you know it was also on our HV care plan, yet when we had our 2nd LAC review the guy asked do we give him one (after looking at HV report) and when we said yes he said just to let us know its not compulsory and we don't have to do it at all as its not something that is a must, we continued to use it as I would rather know he's getting all he needs while he's still learning with foods x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Great advice, thanks x


----------

